

Swiss Guy Who Walked Into Apple Store With An Assault Rifle - mikerbrt
http://www.cultofmac.com/did-you-hear-the-one-about-the-swiss-guy-who-walked-into-his-local-apple-store-with-an-assault-rifle-image/108594

======
randomanonymous
What's so weird about it? I walk into stores all the time with 2 pistols open
carry on my side. I've also had an open carry assault rifle in some shops. Big
whoop. He has no mag in it, and odds are he has no round chambered.

My how people flip out about guns. Wonder why no one has taken a picture of me
in a mac store yet...

